# How much nic. to add?



## Ettiene (4/7/16)

I am mixing 50ml shake and vape @ 3mg.
My nicotine strength that Im using is 60 mg.

??? How many mls should I ad???


----------



## zadiac (4/7/16)

Use an ejuice calculator like ejuice me up. Without knowing the percentages of flavoring and your vg/pg ratio, I cannot give you the percentage of nic to add.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

2.5ml of the 60mg Nic into 50ml should yield 3mg @Ettiene

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ET (4/7/16)

Dude, no offence here but as someone who is obviously starting out on the whole diy journey i would really really recommend you wear gloves at the very least. 60mg/ml nic is not really for beginners. Be very very very careful please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ettiene (5/7/16)

Thanks a mil


----------



## Ettiene (5/7/16)

I will do just that.

I thank you kindly.


----------



## Jan (5/7/16)

Where did you get 60mg nic?


----------

